# Rare Sq-1 case!



## Meep (Jun 21, 2010)

Forte ran into this extremely rare square-1 case that he has no idea how to solve:



Forte Shinko said:


> FIRST TIME AM RUN INTO THIS CASE N DUNO WTF TO DO HALP









Does anyone know how to do it? D=


----------



## Dene (Jun 21, 2010)

Oh boy that's a tough one. I don't believe I've ever encountered it before. Lucky for me!


----------



## Meep (Jun 21, 2010)

Dene said:


> Oh boy that's a tough one. I don't believe I've ever encountered it before. Lucky for me!



Yeah if I were to run into it, I'd just buy a new square-1. ;-;


----------



## Forte (Jun 21, 2010)

Meep said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > Oh boy that's a tough one. I don't believe I've ever encountered it before. Lucky for me!
> ...



But I love my square-1 ;-;


----------



## Escher (Jun 21, 2010)

M'U'M'U'M'U'M'U2'M'U'M'U'M'U'M'

THERE YOU GO


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jun 21, 2010)

Isn't it neat? D:


----------



## vcuber13 (Jun 21, 2010)

Forte said:


> Meep said:
> 
> 
> > Dene said:
> ...



whered you get the stickers? I want that colour scheme


----------



## CubeDust (Jun 21, 2010)

Escher said:


> M'U'M'U'M'U'M'U2'M'U'M'U'M'U'M'
> 
> THERE YOU GO



+1


----------



## PeterNewton (Jun 21, 2010)

Have you let your classmates play with it recently? I think someone switched the stickers on a couple of pieces.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jun 21, 2010)

Escher said:


> M'U'M'U'M'U'M'U2'M'U'M'U'M'U'M'
> 
> THERE YOU GO



****ing right handed M slicers...


----------



## egon.Ages (Jun 21, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> ****ing right handed M slicers...



+1!!


----------



## dbax0999 (Jun 21, 2010)

yeah i think he means M'UM'UM'UM'U2M'UM'UM'UM'


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 21, 2010)

That's no triangle!


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jun 21, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> Escher said:
> 
> 
> > M'U'M'U'M'U'M'U2'M'U'M'U'M'U'M'
> ...



YES!!

HOW?  That's so slow.


----------



## Escher (Jun 21, 2010)

Yes said:


> masterofthebass said:
> 
> 
> > Escher said:
> ...



Well, I get 1.39-1.50 on a decent run, how fast should it be? :confused:


----------



## Sa967St (Jun 21, 2010)

not even a happy triangle can solve that case O_O


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 21, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> That's no triangle!





Sa967St said:


> not even a happy triangle can solve that case O_O


Is there any other kind?


----------



## Ranzha (Jun 22, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > That's no triangle!
> ...





>


----------



## Forte (Jun 22, 2010)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> >



THAT DOESN'T EXIST >=(


----------

